# Trivia question: Moons on Forgotten Realms



## bret (Mar 8, 2002)

Our group is having trouble finding this information. Hopefully someone here can provide it. Bonus points for pointing out where you found it.

Exactly how many moons does Faerun / Forgotten Realms have and what is the lunar cycle of each?


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Mar 9, 2002)

Helloa,

Well, page 230 of the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting talks about the moon, known as Selune.  It's trailed by the Tears of Selune, which are described as "a number of smaller luminaries".  There seems to be a period of 30 days, 10 hours and 30 minutes.  Anyhow, the book goes into more detail.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 9, 2002)

Skarps absolutely correct--you've got Selune, the biggun, and then you've got her Tears--a bunch of asteroids that prety much follow it, at least as i have read.


----------



## bret (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks!

That should help a lot. It was great of you to include the page reference as well, couldn't have hoped for much better.


----------

